# Liability Insurance.....TreeServiceInsurance.com? ArborMAX?



## 802climber (Sep 3, 2011)

I am a contract climber, also have my own very small tree service.
Wanting to get 1000000 in general liability insurance.
I have 2 years of real experience.. I'm not gonna lie and say I have 5 or 10 or 12.....

I am waiting to hear back from NACUAA (treeserviceinsurance.com)

Just found out about ArborMAX which looks quite promising. I can't tell if TCIA membership is required.


Does anybody have experience with these companies? These seem to be the two options for tree service specific insurance.
Are they both legit? Do they both offer nationwide coverage? Which is best to meet my needs?

NACUAA/treeserviceinsurance has several broken links (important ones) on their website and did not get back to me the day they said they would....

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## 802climber (Sep 5, 2011)

So.......Treeserviceinsurance.com wants 1400 a year and I have to pay the whole premium up front.

Can't get much info on Arbormax because it won't let me log in.

I want to pay monthly or quarterly, is this unheard of for commercial insurance?


Can anybody help me? I know there aren't that many companies that offer this type of insurance.


----------



## lxt (Sep 5, 2011)

You will pay annually in most cases, remember this isnt car insurance.......... if they allowed monthly payments it would be hard to provide certificates upon request that would be legitimate!..... besides most guys in your situation who own a small tree service should already have Gen.Liability.....? this tells me you are running without & have been since you`ve been in Biz!



LXT.............


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got Arbormax. It seems like a good policy/company. Had to pay in full in advance. Covers every aspect of my business though, including grading.


----------

